# [request] a way for windows to show apk's icons



## deadseth (Apr 30, 2012)

to whom it may concern,

if i posted this or forgot some "rule" my apologies first off.
if not or still able to get sum help then ill continue..

on a windows box (xp,vista,seven,whatever) is there a way to have it handle the .apk or whatever so that it can display the apk's actual icon instead of a icon of whatever program that it is associated with?

if this makes no sense then say so, otherwise plz help n shit 

thanks in advance...

@deadseth
"i die alot"


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Why do you have so many APK files on your PC that you would care if they have a proper icon or not?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> Why do you have so many APK files on your PC that you would care if they have a proper icon or not?


Good question. I'm wondering the same.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I have no idea how well it works because I don't use windows, but a few minutes on Google got me this:
http://code.google.com/p/apkshellext/


----------



## deadseth (Apr 30, 2012)

tried that. it doesnt handle it very well actually
but good lookin out.

i also scoured google in hopes of some sort of answer.
altho i may have not used the proper terms for google's sensitive ass.
but um... good lookin tho


----------

